
Connections between SVMs, Wasserstein distance and gradient-penalty GANs - AlexiaJM
https://ajolicoeur.wordpress.com/maximummargingans/
======
AlexiaJM
Paper is here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.06922](https://arxiv.org/abs/1910.06922). Feel
free to ask me questions!

